# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بخش نامه های دیپلم مجدد

## ali.rainy

سلام
کسی بخش نامه و ایین نامه های دیپلم مجدد را داره؟
کی می شه ثبت نام کرد؟
اگر ثبت نام کنم می تونم چند درس را تو خرداد و چند تا رو تو شهریور و چند تا را تو بهمن امتحان بدم؟
برنامه امتحانیش مشخص است؟

----------

